# Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ



## Christian91 (21. Mai 2018)

*Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ*

Hallo,

da ich momentan am überlegen bin mir das Fractal Design Define R6 zu holen, und ich wenn ich das nächste mal den Unterbau Tausche in 1-3 Jahren ich eventuell eine Wasserkühlung einbauen möchte hätte ich da eine Frage:

Wenn ich einmal eine Grafikkarte so vergleichsweise eine GTX 1080 Ti und vom Prozessor her so einen i7-7820x oder einen i9-7900X auf 4,5 GHz übertaktet nehme wieviel Radiatoren und Wie groß brauch ich die unbedingt und passt das in das R6 rein ?


----------



## azzih (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ*

Bei Custom Wakü würd ich mir eher das Define S anschauen, ist extra für Waküs gemacht. 

Ins normale R6 kriegt man zwar auch den Wakü Kram untergebracht, aber teilweise etwas fummeliger. I?m R6 hast du im Deckel Platz für ein 280iger Radiator, alternativ kann man den auch vorne anbringen.


----------



## Christian91 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ*

Aber leise ist das mit dem 280iger Radiator wahrscheinlich nicht oder ?

Kann ich nicht wenn ich die Festplattenkäfige und so ausbau vorne und oben einen 280er Radiator einbauern?

Und wenn ich im Deckel halt einen hätte würde ich die Luft nach draußen blasen lassen.

Es sollte halt Leise sein und die Wassertemperatur nicht in einen bedenklichen Bereich kommen


----------



## Filmrissverleih (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ*

Ich nutze das Fractal Design Define Mini C mit 2x 240er und habe mit nem i7-4770k und gtx1070ti nicht mehr als 50-55°C bei annähernd Grunddrehzahl der Lüfter


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ*

Ich hab das R6 und oben passt der 280er nur wenn du ziemliche flachen RAM hast... Sobald der RAM bisschen kühler dran hat... Ist oben nix mehr mit 140mm Lüftern...360 mm geht aber rein...


----------



## Klasn (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ*

Man kann auch im Deckel 360er, Front 280er, und Bottom 280er Rad fahren, mehr als genug Kühlung für 99% der Fälle. In dem Fall kann man sogar den vorderen Festplattenkäfig behalten, aber auch ohne den bekommt man noch 2x3,5" und 4x2,5" unter. Kreativ muss man in dem Fall dann nur bei Platzierung von AGB und Pumpe werden, im zweifel mit entsprechender Halterung an einen der Radiatoren schrauben.


----------



## BreadBoy (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ*

Also ich persönlich habe im Deckel einen 420er und in der Front einen 280er. Hält nen geköpften 4790k und die 1080ti wunderbar kühl.
Die Kombo aus 420er im Deckel und 360er in der Front passt nur mit seeeehr viel Fummeln und wsl etwas Basteln.


----------



## Darkspell64 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ*

Ich plane etwas ähnliches, möchte im R6 einen 420er oben + 280er in der Front einbauen.
Sollte mit Corsair Vengeance RAM gehen, oder? Laut Datenblatt habe ich hier genau 35mm Höhe. 

Mfg
Darkspell


----------



## BreadBoy (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Platz im Fractal Design Define R6 für WaKÜ*

Ich habe diesen RAM drin Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) ab €' '66,74 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------

